# google-mail



## stalex111 (Feb 22, 2005)

Hi, its me. Stalex111.
I would like to know how i could get some g-mail invites?


----------



## dave597 (Feb 22, 2005)

pm me your email and ill send you one..

ALSO read the free gmail invites thread...


----------



## stalex111 (Feb 22, 2005)

alexandrekostecki@hotmail.com


----------



## TheChef (Feb 22, 2005)

Could you send me one too please, you can see my email adress when you click on my name.  <--


----------



## dave597 (Feb 22, 2005)

yeh fine wait a sec..


----------



## stalex111 (Feb 22, 2005)

Thanks. Let me guess, your name is dave!
Well thanks anyway.
Stalex111


----------



## dave597 (Feb 22, 2005)

doesnt take a genius to figure that one out..


----------



## stalex111 (Feb 22, 2005)

haha lol


----------



## Imaruki (Feb 22, 2005)

I've got 637 of them....I have multiple Gmail accounts and they give me 50 invites per account, so I can give away plenty of them.


----------



## p4r4s1t3 (Feb 25, 2005)

And how exactly did you manage that?  Are you sure your not just leeching the gmail invite spooler website?


----------



## dave597 (Feb 25, 2005)

sign up many hotmail/yahoo accounts invite yourself a lot of times? in theory it is very easy not to run out of invites. many of us dont have 637 friends though.


----------



## p4r4s1t3 (Feb 25, 2005)

I meant, the "I have 50 invites per account" bit.


----------



## dave597 (Feb 25, 2005)

p4r4s1t3 said:
			
		

> I meant, the "I have 50 invites per account" bit.


wow 31850! pretty impressive. u could sell them for the next year for a penny each to make a living!


----------



## p4r4s1t3 (Feb 26, 2005)

Haha, i've seen people trying to sell gmail accounts.  Pathetic.


----------



## sceptileex (Mar 14, 2005)

k, i got 49 invites, obv. not going to give out too many, but i think i can spare a few...


----------



## OS Dragon (Mar 15, 2005)

Gmail owns Yahoo! Yahoo mail sucks but Hotmail is Ok


----------



## heinzbitte (Mar 23, 2005)

I think that gmail is now available to anyone.  I also heard that they take your information.


----------



## OS Dragon (Mar 23, 2005)

heinzbitte said:
			
		

> _I think that gmail is now available to anyone_


I don't agree with you 100%. Google haven't changed their signin page to state that gmail is available to everyone. The word BETA hasn't been removed from the logo and I haven't heard of a page that allows someone to register or sign up without an invitation.





> _I also heard that they take your information_


Yeah... Thats what made me think twice about signing upto gmail but then I found out that theres this place in the UK where all emails are read... not one by one person in particular but by computer and Gmail works in the same way. It displays adds relvent to the conent in the email


----------



## heinzbitte (Mar 23, 2005)

Wow, a while ago when I checked I could have sworn I saw on the main google page that you could sign up for gmail. Oh well.  I know google ads work like that.  But I thought they sold your information or somethng.  Kinda like RM player.


----------



## R3D (Apr 3, 2005)

heyy i asked someone else, but they've not got back to me, so can i get one my email is sookie1102@hotmail.co.uk, thanks.


----------



## seldroc (Apr 5, 2005)

There was a link on google's homepage where you could go to sign up an account. They were offering it to "google users first"


----------



## Hellbreather (Apr 5, 2005)

And this was when

I have some invites if anyone would like a g-mail account
Just e-mail me at hellbreather@gmail.com then I will send that e-mail account a g-mail invites


----------

